# moto g3 display problem



## chandan3 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hello guys,I just got my moto g 3 this week... I noticed vertical line on the mobile display today when back light is off or phone is in sleep mode..These lines are not visible when light is on... Moreover they are viable at a particular angle only or under direct light focussed on it.The display and touch seems to be fine until now and no issues with performance.. But I am little worried about this fault of vertical lines. Does this mean a faulty display and should I get my phone replaced.. Please suggest if anyone else facedthe same issue..Thanks


----------



## ankushv (Aug 28, 2015)

I had the problem of a dead pixel on my moto g 1st gen brand new 1st day last year . 
Flipkart exchanged it after i complained on their website  . 
Exchanged with a brand new sealed pack  .


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 28, 2015)

Yep. This is display problem. Ask flipkart to replace your mobile.


----------



## chandan3 (Aug 28, 2015)

almost everyone faceing this problem .


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 28, 2015)

chandan3 said:


> almost everyone faceing this problem .



One of my friend had this exact type problem with his Moto g first gen. He got a replacement soon after.


----------

